# EP renewal with revised salary



## suraj9 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All,
I have been working in Singapore since 1 year, my agency renewed my EP today with the same salary(no increment) 
and they didn't inform me about renewal.
Today I had appraisal discussion and they agreed to revise my salary.
When i checked in MOM website, visa status is Q1, but with the revised salary i'll be able to get P2(>4500 S$).
But my agency told that they informed MOM about the salary increment.
My In-Principal approval letter shows my current salary and not the revised one.
So, should i ask agency to renew EP with revised salary so that i'll get P2 ?

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Suraj


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

suraj9 said:


> Hi All,
> I have been working in Singapore since 1 year, my agency renewed my EP today with the same salary(no increment) and they didn't inform me about renewal.
> 
> Today I had appraisal discussion and they agreed to revise my salary.
> ...


my 2 cents: there is no process for revising the salary and request for upgrading the pass - re: MOM - you can notify them, but that will mean nothing much

if you are working your numbers towards PR, then all that matters is your income tax returns

Well, a pay rise does not guarantee a revision of the Pass category - trust me on that .. so change your option to "YOU MAY GET P1 .. " and the "MAY" is a BIG MAY !!!!!!!

Unless, within the last year you have completed some higher studies to add .. 

Others may differ to my 2 cents ... though ..


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

So, should i ask agency to renew EP with revised salary so that i'll get P2 ?

Meeting the min for P2 and applying for change in renewal status will result in a delay in approval. You have to wait until you receive new IPAL. Will you stop working until then?

In the current tightening of work passes approval and to continue working in Singapore, it is advisable to process current IPAL.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lorgnette said:


> Meeting the min for P2 and applying for change in renewal status will result in a delay in approval. You have to wait until you receive new IPAL. Will you stop working until then?


Enlighten me .. as I maybe rusty .. is there a process to appeal for change of pass category, after IPA has been issued ?? 

I am lost there ..


----------

